# Post Total Pancreatectomy



## Ref (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi everyone

I last posted on this site a couple of years ago when the possibility of a total pancreatectomy was first mooted.  My concern at the time was whether i'd be able to go back to work after the surgery.  I was diabetic then and taking metformin.

I am now 3 months post the pancreatectomy and splenectomy and heading back to work from next week.  I've got the general hang of trying to control my levels but the finer control is proving a bit tricky, and quite frustrating.  I'm not convinced my basal levels are right so have been following the guidelines to adjust them.  My bolus requirements seems to vary according to the time of day, which is fun.

I don't have any specific questions at present but no doubt will do in due course. I just wanted to say hello.

Andy


----------



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome back, Andy. Good luck back at work!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome back Andy.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Andy, good to hear from you again  We have another member @pottersusan who has had similar (and quite a bit more!) op, and found that a pump is a great help to her, having to eat several small meals a day. Have you enquired about the possiblity of a pump? It would also help a lot with your basal problems as it is so much more adjustable.

Best of luck on your return to work, I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Andy
You definitely need a pump! It revolutionised my life and no one is going to take it away from me . I've been pumping for nearly three years now  and it really makes it easier to manage the freakiness of my diabetes. There's no getting away from the fact that it is weird! I presume you're taking Creon when you eat. I consume it by the bucketful. Of course side effects of Creon are hypos and hypers - just to make life easier
A pump will not solve all problems - I don't think that's possible, but it certainly makes life easier. If you want to ask me questions please do.
The diabetes fairy stayed me with for a while before Christmas - you might find her blog interesting http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/
Good luck back at work.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 16, 2016)

I should add that I score 101% on frustration - and to try and lower that I'm self funding  a continuous glucose meter (CGM). I'm on a quest to get the NHS to fund it for me - which scores about 1000% (if that's statistically possible ) in the frustration stakes.
However it's worth every penny. I've significantly reduced my Hba1c and feel so much better and safer.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Andy. Well done for getting back to work. It will do you good. I have been T1 for very nearly all my life (3) & never been on the dole ever. Test test & test & you will gain info every day


----------



## khskel (Jan 16, 2016)

Creon is an unpredictable beast so don't beat yourself up if you don't get perfect control. Good luck to you.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2016)

Hobie - why do you mention 'the dole' ?  To me and I feel sure others, that means 'unemployment benefit', and a term one would only use in a derogatory way - thus you infer that Ref has been unemployed - but he hasn't said so anywhere and even if he has been claiming unemployment for any reason -  it has nothing whatever to do with his post - so why say that?

Sorry - I kinda feel rather insulted on Ref's behalf.

You may have meant to say - I have been jolly lucky in that I have never suffered such a serious condition as you, never had to have such a major life-changing operation and hence been forced to take a long period of sick leave from work - perhaps?


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 17, 2016)

khskel said:


> Creon is an unpredictable beast so don't beat yourself up if you don't get perfect control. Good luck to you.


Do you think that the more Creon you take the more extreme the results are likely to be?


----------



## khskel (Jan 17, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Do you think that the more Creon you take the more extreme the results are likely to be?


I suspect that may be the case but I'm not going to experiment.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hobie - why do you mention 'the dole' ?  To me and I feel sure others, that means 'unemployment benefit', and a term one would only use in a derogatory way - thus you infer that Ref has been unemployed - but he hasn't said so anywhere and even if he has been claiming unemployment for any reason -  it has nothing whatever to do with his post - so why say that?
> 
> Sorry - I kinda feel rather insulted on Ref's behalf.
> 
> You may have meant to say - I have been jolly lucky in that I have never suffered such a serious condition as you, never had to have such a major life-changing operation and hence been forced to take a long period of sick leave from work - perhaps?


Its got nothing to do with JOLLY LUCK TW.  I used to get up & leave the North East at 4am & be working in Oxford st by 9.30am. Once again I have never been on the dole in my life & have been T1 since the age of 3. I regularly do things for charity & Duk. Being T1 you have no mr "P"


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 17, 2016)

khskel said:


> I suspect that may be the case but I'm not going to experiment.


Strangely, neither am I


----------



## anniehi (Jan 17, 2016)

Good luck Andy. 

Don't  try to do too much too soon, and look to getting a pump for the future I am sure it will make your life a lot easier.  

From a fellow TP.


----------



## Ref (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I've been using creon for over 7 years now and have never had any problems with it.  My pancreas was so done in before my op that my creon requirements haven't changed as a result of the TP ! I've never heard of it causing hypos or hypers.

As far as a pump is concerned, I have 3 friends who have had TPs - 1 uses a pump and swears by it.  My diabetic consultant mentioned a pump pre-op and we agreed to wait until I have fully recovered, put some weight back on and generally seen how I get on before discussing further.

Take care

Andy


----------

